# Place to run my Dash 9 live diesel



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

I am currently converting an Aristocraft Dash 9 (1:29th scale) to live diesel and will soon need a place to run it. I live near the Richmond, VA area. I would like to find a layout within a 2-3 hour distance. The layout has to have a minimum of 8 foot diameter curves. 

Thanks.


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Heavy Freight 
Can you post some pics as well as explain the ins and out on how you did it 
Thank 
Matt


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Matt, 

Construction is still ongoing. But I will be able to post some pic and explanations soon(some time this month) 

Bryant


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryant,
I am in Lexington VA and have a 150+ foot dual track oval with 10' curves on the inside, 11+ on the outside and #8 turnouts. There are two waist high steamup bays for preparations. I also have a shop next to the track for work and repairs. I am less than 3 hours from Richmond at the intersection of I-81 and I-64W. Contact me off line for more information if you want to use my track. Since I'm retired, almost any day will do unless my wife steers me in another direction.


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Carl, 

Thanks for the information, I will be in contact soon. 

Bryant


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would like to find a layout within a 2-3 hour distance


Dr Rivet is in Purcellville in N. VA. Well worth the trek! 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/11/postid/49780/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see some details on your conversion too. 

Bob


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope to have some pictures before the month is out. Construction is being aided mainly by the use of a table top CNC milling machine. So far I have produced an engine mount, servo mounting tray and generator mounts. I'm using a 4 stroke OS FS 30 engine. Yet to be machined is a gear box that will link the engine to the generator and the fuel tank will be machined as well. I am using an electronic speed controller with BEC (battery elimination circuitry) with also has reverse capabilty and can handle up to 24VDC and 15amps. I am using two channel radio. One channel for the servo that will operate the engine throttle for load control(climbing grades, accelerating, increasing the load that locomotive will be pulling/pushing). The other channel will tell the speedcontroller what direction and how fast or slow the locomotive will move. 


There will be more details such as part numbers used and costs/manufacturers as well as pictures when I get the chance. 


Thanks 


HeavyFreight


----------



## pgregores (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a garden railroad( ground level) in madison hts.( near Lynchburg) about 2 hrs from Richmond. pete


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Pete,


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

HF 

I see that Pete Thornton has recommended my layout to you. I am just west of Leesburg, so depending which side of Richmond you are on it is anywhere between 2 and 3 hrs away. THE WALNUTS ARE MOSTLY OFF THE TREES, so the boming has pretty much stopped. However there are still lots to come up off the ground. If you want to come run, drop an email in the private messages. You would be most welcome. 

Regards


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a cool project, can't wait to see some photo's. Later RJD


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

I really expect to have many components finally bolted in place in November. So photos are not too far off.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

When you're ready to run out at Dr. Rivets's, wil this be a public demo? Can some of us other "Diesel Dogs" bring our toys out to support and welcome your project into the fold?









Scott
-----------------------------------------
www.livedieselmodels.com


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

HeavyFreight, 

I don't know if you've done so already, but search this forum for 'diesel' and you'll see that you are not alone. 

I hope to have the chassis of my second diesel locomotive running next week. 

Bob


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel the need to ask this question. I hope it doesn't upset the purists, this is, after all, the "live steam" forum. What kind of motor do you connect to the gas engine to produce electricity (as far as efficiency and longevity is concerned)?


----------



## David Halfpenny (Sep 24, 2008)

Personally I'm not offended, but I can see benefit in having an additional forum for Live Diesel. 
I'd join one if there was. 

David 
England


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

I've requested a Live Diesel forum - no response. I guess that was a 'No'. 

Most of the live steamers tolerate us. And most of 'us' are also live steamers. 

To answer the question about the motor that I hook up to the gas engine: 

I'm using an brushless DC motor (which acts as an alternator when spun by the gas engine) for my second locomotive: 
http://www.anaheimautomation.com/manuals/L010231 - BLWR23 Series Product Sheet.pdf 

I'm using the BLWR235S-36V-4000. 

My first locomotive, which I've been running for several years, still has the same generator - a radiator fan motor. The alternator I'm using in the second locomotive should last almost forever - it has ball bearings instead of bushings and of course, no brushes to wear out. 

Regards, 
Bob


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to respond. But this demo will be a public demo. And all would be very much welcome to come out and share. Here is a photo of some of the progress. Shown here on the chassis is the engine mount, engine, throttle servo(for load control) and the generator/motor. A fuel tank, gearbox and electronics will be added in the coming stages. 

Bryant, I apologize once again for the late reply


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

After almost 3 years my live diesel is now complete. Dr Rivet I am now ready to take you up on your offer to run on your railway.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures???????


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

I should have some pics out by Friday if not by tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great, we will all look forward to them. Congrats on completing your project! 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, bring down here to SE Nebraska in Sept. we'll put it to the test.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Heavy Freight 

Chuck N just called about your post regarding being ready to run. UNFORTUNATELY, you only accept PMs from "Friends" so send an email to me [ jim ATSYMBOL ieandwry DOT com ] regarding the standard gauge meet on 17-19 June [this weekend]. You can also get my phone number off the dealer list on the Sunset Valley Railroad web site [www.svrronline.com]. 

Hope you can come north. 

V/r


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

It's 1:29th but all live diesel


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Words are not rationed on this site The use of electrons for the production of words is totally free of any charge [that's a physics joke, BTW]. 

Try it. 

tac 
POH101TLAS 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

All, Here is a picture of my finished product. 


This started out as a stock Aristocraft Dash 9 I am using an OS model plane engine (FS 30 4 stroke) The generator is a low cog motor from Pittman model 14203Electronic Speed controller is a Victor 883 (From Robotmarketplace)I am using a Futaba 4 channel 2 stick radio. Each stick has ratchet plates installed to remove the spring return function so my fingers dont have to constantely be on the sticks. The fuel tank was machined from billet piece of aluminum.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Heavyfreight - I am so looking forward to seeing and hearing your project in action. Some great work there, congratulations are due. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
POH101TLAS


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of Bob Pope, with his live diesel, during the pulling contest at DH this year...










And if you can wade through this DH 2008 video, near the end, at about 4:35, you can see it in action...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking loco. Need to bring to DH next year. Wonder how many cars it will pull. Later RJD


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks pretty neat. Did you make it to Jims this weekend?? Also I am curious about the large gear reduction? Does the electric motor not handle the high RPM of the OS?


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments, it is still a work in progress. I did make it to Jim's this weekend for its first major test run. The Dash 9 was mechanically sound but ran into some radio glitching issues early on. I also need to do some modifications to ventilate the cab it bit better. Thanks to all at Jim's meet this weekend for being so hospitable and also for all the excellent advice and encouragement!! To the gentlemen that asked about the gear reduction, the motor can probable take higher rpms but is normally designed to for about 3200 at its rated 24 volts. I really wanted to make sure I was getting the max amount of torque out of the engine.


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you, Still working out some bugs though. I can wait to really put it to the test. Will try to schedule DH


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a pleasure to meet you and your wife. You have tried something that is beyond my wildest dreams to try to pull off. I hope to see it in the future. I am aware of only one other self contained electric driven engine. Keep up the good work.


Chuck


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Chuck, 

It was a pleasure to meet you all as well! I am looking forward to making my way back up to Jim's following some other modifications. Once again, thanks for the compliments and the advice. I also really want to get a live steamer as well. so I'll start saving my pennies.

Bryant


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryant:

It's going to take a few pennies.

Chuck


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Amen to that!!


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

I only saw it run for a moment. It looked awesome. Very well done. 

Bill


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I can't wait to get these mods done on it so I can head back up to Jim's


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

If anyone is interested in seeing the test run at Jim's last weekend then plug in this link to youtube. 



http://youtu.be/KfnmwWebUEs


----------



## PapaPerk (Nov 7, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
That's really cool! Love the smoke. Imagine 3 of these babies pulling 100 hopper cars! Awesome!


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi HeavyFreight,

You are not the only crazy diesel guy on this forum! 


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#110184



Bob Pope


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Bob,

You have some awesome work!! I saw the video, How is the horn designed?? Glad to be one of the Crazy diesel guys


Bryant Sims


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryant 

Seems that your efforts, persistence along with some assistance from Bob and Roy made it a go for a run. I watched you and Bob giving it a test run but do not get to see the full run over Jim's layout.
Congratulations


----------



## HeavyFreight (Oct 4, 2008)

Charles, 

Thanks for the congrats, and thanks agein to Bob and Roy with their assistance. The video I posted was the entire that I made that day. Modifications are currently ongoing for improvements. I hope to make more runs soon !!!


Bryant (HF)


----------

